# Roosting birds this weekend



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

This high pressure coming in is getting these birds to really gobble in the am. Listened to them thursday am and heard at least 20 birds prob 7-8 Jakes rest were 2 1/2 or better .and that was on one property. Getting out this weekend to check a couple more spots. 14 days

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Heard a bunch this morning


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Great. I hunt mostly portage and ashtabula county's haven't checked ashtabula yet

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

